# pictures



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I know i am in the wrong area I coulden't find the right one. How do I add a picture to my view button on track my tank?

Roger


----------



## blueblue48 (Dec 18, 2006)

you take the picture and then put it on the computer however, then you go to photobucket.com and upload it on there. after doing that you copy the URL and paste it where it says to on track my tank! thats what i do atleast.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thank You very much I had spent so much time trying to figure it out.

Roger


----------

